
Link to travel blog platform that included clips of transcoded videos? - optimus
I remember seeing a link posted a while back (1 year?) for a blogging platform that included embedded, transcoded video clips. It was very nicely designed. The author opensourced it, from what I remember. Does anyone remember it and can provide a link? Thanks.
======
optimus
I found it:
[https://github.com/Jack000/Expose](https://github.com/Jack000/Expose)

